# Air chucks.



## Chris (May 24, 2012)

Any of you guys keep your compressor in a corner out of the way and run say a PVC air line along the wall with chucks every now and then? Is there any reason not to?


----------



## havasu (May 24, 2012)

I've seen PVC that has worked flawlessly, but is not under constant pressure. I ran copper and leave the lines loaded at all times.


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2012)

Never thought of copper. Hmmm. PVC is rated for the pressure no problem and the glue if you prime and use red hot is also rated for more then 140 PSI so I would assume it would be fine. I figure if I can run 200 PSI water in it then 120 of air should not be a problem.


----------



## havasu (May 24, 2012)

I ran 1/2" copper. The end fittings are pre-threaded and look nice coming through the drywall.


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2012)

Why you gotta get me to spend money.


----------



## havasu (May 24, 2012)

Money is nothing to you.


----------



## Kelowna (May 24, 2012)

My new garage will be plumbed in copper hard line, with retractable hose reels attached to that every bay. The hose reels are wonder and you just pull out what you need, and when done it just rolls itself back up. Gods gift to men in shops.


----------



## Kelowna (May 24, 2012)

http://www.busybeetools.com/products/AIR-HOSE-REEL-RETRACTABLE-39FT-POLYURETHAN.html


----------



## Kelowna (May 24, 2012)

Just noticed that one I linked to is only 1/4 inch, you should get larger hose, but they make them in 1/2 inch, I know as I have one in my current garage, got it at Costco.


----------



## havasu (May 24, 2012)

I have a retractable hose reel, but it is too short to reach the cars in the driveway. I wish I would have picked up a longer one. Yeah, I know, that's what she said!


----------



## Chris (May 25, 2012)

I wish my garage wasn't dry walled yet then I would gladly hide everything. I really don't want to start cutting into it.


----------



## havasu (May 25, 2012)

You could always run it with Pex!


----------



## Chris (May 25, 2012)

I think I will stick with PVC or Copper. I would like to have it in the wall and only the stubs out but we will see I guess.


----------



## d.yaros (May 26, 2012)

PVC can be pretty darn nasty when it explodes!


----------



## Otahyoni (May 26, 2012)

I've seen several garages and even some shops that are plumbed in PVC.  You hear a lot of people recommending against it though.


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2012)

I hear people recommend against it all the time but I use it at work everyday and never have had it explode on me.


----------



## ME87 (May 26, 2012)

PVC shatters as opposed to bursting. There are so many other options out there that are just as easy and cheap that won't put your life or any elses at risk. I was in the same boat as you and here is what I did.

Easily wall mounted manifolds






Raw Components





Retractable Air Line














Drilled one hole through the wall and put the compressor out back as well. Everything I used can be purchased from McMaster Carr or you can buy a pre-built kit such as the following.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?...campaign=PLA&gclid=CPaxtqKPn7ACFQOEhwodBWPRWw


----------



## cruzn57 (May 26, 2012)

I used "Rapid Air" flexible line, bought 100 ft for $48 @ amazon,
bought fittings at "http://www.stcvalve.com/Push_In_Fitting.htm"
have maybe $140 invested, (30x50 shop)

I've used PVC  for years ( 25 PLUS yrs) with NO issues ever! 
but was concerned as I have a couple valuable collector cars in the garage.
didn't want any surprises, 
I run 150 to 175 PSI all the time, so ........
you be the judge,


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2012)

What kind of pipe is that in the pic? It looks like PEX.


----------



## ME87 (May 26, 2012)

I used nylon tubing. There is an upgrade to rapid air that uses AL lined nylon called http://www.rapidairproducts.com/maxline.asp, but it's over kill for a home application in my opinion.


----------

